# Uber tolls



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Can someone please tell me how uber says they reimburse full for tolls but then turn around n take their % right of top of a fare that includes tolls had fare today it was 78.05 after uber cut it was 63.43 I emailed my partners asking them did that fare include the tolls they said yes I'm lost my toll was 11.75 going over the bridge then turnpike 2.15 how can u tax my tolls the fare without tolls is 64.15 shouldn't that be what they take the tolls away from I'm not getting a full refund for tolls at all if I'm wrong please correct me cause it's not adding up


----------



## skgrace (Apr 25, 2015)

Kia21 said:


> Can someone please tell me how uber says they reimburse full for tolls but then turn around n take their % right of top of a fare that includes tolls had fare today it was 78.05 after uber cut it was 63.43 I emailed my partners asking them did that fare include the tolls they said yes I'm lost my toll was 11.75 going over the bridge then turnpike 2.15 how can u tax my tolls the fare without tolls is 64.15 shouldn't that be what they take the tolls away from I'm not getting a full refund for tolls at all if I'm wrong please correct me cause it's not adding up


The toll is charged directly to the rider. It's not part of your fare.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

skgrace said:


> The toll is charged directly to the rider. It's not part of your fare.


umm then how do you get paid back? we are the ones paying it.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Do NOT count on the toll being charged directly to the customer. How did you inform Uber that there even was a toll? Use the fair adjustment after the ride to report it or better yet, don't take toll roads or tell the rider you're happy to take the toll road if they pay the tolls.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Tolls while driving the passengers are automatically added. If for some reason they are not, you notify Uber.
Tolls while driving TO the request pickup location are not automatically added - notify Uber to get those reimbursed (if they will).

According to what you provided:

*$78.05 total fare with tolls *(_$64.15 + 11.75 + 2.15 = $78.0_5)

Uber SHOULD have done something like this:

*$64.15 *(_base fare - including any surge_)
- 1.00 (_Safe Rider Fee_)
====================
$63.15
* 0.80 (_subtract Uber's 20% commission / Uber Fee_)
====================
$50.52 (y_our net earnings from fare_)
+13.90 _(add tolls: 11.75 + 2.15)_
==============================
*$64.42* _(your final earnings for that trip should be similar to this_)


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Tolls while driving the passengers are automatically added. If for some reason they are not, you notify Uber.
> Tolls while driving TO the request pickup location are not automatically added - notify Uber to get those reimbursed (if they will).
> 
> According to what you provided:
> ...


It was was 65.67 ur theory sound perfectly correct 2 me are u accountant


----------



## Swfl_driver (Mar 21, 2015)

Just look over your statement that comes weekly.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Tolls are kept separate from total fares since no commission is taken from them. It'll be a completely separate line item on your statement.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Kia21 said:


> It was was 65.67 ur theory sound perfectly correct 2 me are u accountant


Nope, not an accountant. 
Though I have had to double check their math before.
Sometimes it's hard to look at our pay and not wonder what happened to it all.
To drive nearly 40 hours and still make less than $700 (with guarantees) long before taxes are even factored in, let alone gas or vehicle maintenance (cleaning included) is very disheartening..


----------

